# Fritz Fifty Giveaway



## Crazy8 (Nov 18, 2013)

http://www.schwinnbikes.com/usa/sting-ray-50th-anniversary


----------



## ZOOK (Nov 23, 2013)

*fritz*

just goes to show. this guy made company a ton of $$$ and he gets honored by an imported cheap bike bearing his name? guess it was the thought that counts or maybe the $$$.   "Al" rest in peace. we will keep the muscle bikes running doing burnouts, pulling wheelies and sliding on those slicks. we thank you!


----------



## greenephantom (Nov 23, 2013)

Well frig. I get that the bikes that the modern Schwinn company makes are but a shadow of what they used to be, and that this is largely driven by market forces that are beyond control, and that the world has moved on. But dang, I think Dorel could have knocked out a better looking bike for the 50th anniversary.

AL FRITZ! You still the man!

Cheers, Geoff


----------



## dave the wave (Nov 25, 2013)

get em' while their hot.  http://kozy.com/product/14schwinn-fritz-fifty-stingray-limited-edition-23481.htm


----------



## Crazy8 (Nov 25, 2013)

*Fine print*



dave the wave said:


> get em' while their hot.  http://kozy.com/product/14schwinn-fritz-fifty-stingray-limited-edition-23481.htm




*This manufacturer does not allow us to ship this item.* You can purchase this item and pick it up at our stores ($20 will be charged to hold your order and the balance must be paid for when you pick up the order). We can also arrange for delivery (free assembly) in Cook and DuPage County, IL (delivery fees will apply).


----------



## ZOOK (Nov 29, 2013)

Not allowed to ship? what is up with that?


----------



## rhenning (Nov 29, 2013)

No shipping is because Schwinn/Pacific doesn't want hundreds of them on E-Bay the day the bikes come out.  It also protects the local stores from big dealers competion from different areas.  Roger


----------

